# Steam: Nutzer alter Prozessoren müssen jetzt draußen bleiben



## Matthias Dammes (29. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Nutzer alter Prozessoren müssen jetzt draußen bleiben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Nutzer alter Prozessoren müssen jetzt draußen bleiben


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2014)

Die haben dann sicher noch PCs, die man ankurbeln muss


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die haben dann sicher noch PCs, die man ankurbeln muss



da werden sicherlich nur wenige user betroffen sein, trotzdem stellt es quasi eine art enteignung dar.


----------



## hopper1111 (29. September 2014)

Jemand der noch so einen Uralt PC hat könnte mit den Spielen auf Steam eh nichts mehr anfangen. Nicht mal mit den 08/15 Spielen Marke 8bit Schrott.


----------



## theking2502 (29. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da werden sicherlich nur wenige user betroffen sein, trotzdem stellt es quasi eine art enteignung dar.



Ne Enteignung eher weniger, da man ihnen ja nicht den eigentlichen Zugang zu ihren Spielen verlieren. Rüsten sie auf, können sie wieder Steam nutzen. Und wer so ne alte Möre benutzt, der kann sich auch einen 200 Euro-PC zusammenschrauben.

Und mal ehrlich. Wer einen Rechner vor 2001 betreibt, kann sich wahrlich nicht beklagen, dass nach fast 14 Jahren Steam nicht mehr laufen soll.


----------



## Wamboland (29. September 2014)

Wer mit einem 12-13 Jahre alten PC noch aktiv auf Steam unterwegs ist, sollte evtl. überlegen ob das Sinn macht. 

Vor allem sind das natürlich auch Leute die rein wirtschaftlich einfach völlig uninteressant sind, weil die vermutlich seit 5-6 Jahren kein Spiel mehr gekauft haben. Daher wird das für Valve einfach keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. September 2014)

Also so viel ich weiß ist es lediglich ein Bug @ PCGames.
So einen Fall gab es schonmal und es wurde gefixt.

Jetzt ist dieser Bug wieder aufgetaucht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. September 2014)

Normalerweise nutze ich jede Gelegenheit um auf Steam zu schimpfen, aber in diesem Fall kann man es den Betroffenen durchaus zumuten mal ihren Pentium 3 in Rente zu schicken. Und zwar allen beiden.


----------



## AC3 (29. September 2014)

> trotzdem stellt es quasi eine art enteignung dar.



Viele Spiele haben bei Steam kein DRM. Die starten auch ohne Steam.
Und mit seinem Account kann man sich die Spiele über Steam auch von einem anderen Computer laden.

Der Steam Client selbst stellt "neue" *Mindest*anforderungen an die Hardware wie das nun mal üblich ist bei Software.
Mittlerweile ist noch dazu sogar ein 200€ PC   schneller als "der beste High-End Rechner" von 2000.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2014)

An sich ist es ja sogar ein super Service gewesen, dass Steam auf so ollen Maschinen überhaupt noch lief. Solche PCs laufen vermutlich mit nem Windows älter als Win XP, maximal könnten sie gerade noch so für XP kompatibel sein - und selbst für Win XP ist der Support von Microsoft ja seit dem Frühjahr endgültig beendet worden, da kann man nicht erwarten, dass eine andere Software-Plattform trotzdem weiterhin für eine Lauffähigkeit sorgt. 

Können so alte PCs überhaupt eine Art von Internetzugang nutzen, die heutzutage noch nutzbar ist? ^^   


Von einer Enteignung ist das aber weit entfernt - sonst könnte man auch die Tatsache, dass es keine neuwertigen Ersatzteile mehr für solche PCs gibt, als "Enteignung" bezeichnen


----------



## MisterBlonde (29. September 2014)

hopper1111 schrieb:


> Jemand der noch so einen Uralt PC hat könnte mit den Spielen auf Steam eh nichts mehr anfangen. Nicht mal mit den 08/15 Spielen Marke 8bit Schrott.



Völliger Quatsch. Mit so einem "Uralt"-PC (Duron mit 800 MHZ) konnte ich damals sogar "Max Payne" spielen. Wieso sollten dann also 8-Bit-Spiele ein Problem darstellen?  Und wieso sind 8-Bit-Spiele Schrott?

Wenn jemand Steam mit so einem Rechner nutzen möchte und es für ihn interessante Spieleangebote gibt, sollte man es nicht zwanghaft einschränken. Ein User sollte immer noch selbst entscheiden dürfen. Es gibt genug Indiegames, die auch mit betagten Kisten laufen. Wem das reicht, für den sollte Steam auch den Service bieten. Es macht doch keinen Sinn, diese Leute auszuschließen, weil man so nur Benutzer verliert, selbst, wenn der Prozentsatz sehr klein sein dürfte.

Es gibt bei Steam genug Spieleklassiker, die mit Uralt-PCs laufen:

Half Life
Counter-Strike
Tomb Raider 1-3
Worms und Worms Armageddon
etc.

Dazu noch unzählige Indiegames... Wenn das Angebot da ist, sollte auch ein Rechner dafür ausreichen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Viele Spiele haben bei Steam kein DRM. Die starten auch ohne Steam.



was? 
über steam bezogene spiele sollen ohne steam laufen? 
das wär mir aber komplett neu.
nenn mal ein beispiel. 



> Der Steam Client selbst stellt "neue" *Mindest*anforderungen an die Hardware wie das nun mal üblich ist bei Software.



...zu denen man von seinem rechner keinen zugang mehr hat (sofern es sich -siehe doomkeepers beitrag- nicht lediglich um einen bug handelt).


----------



## Artes (29. September 2014)

Das ist genau der Grund warum Steam und ähnliche Protale gefährlich sind. Man hat möglicher weise einiges an Geld investiert und irrgendwann sagt der Dienst "och ne jetzt machen wir was anders" mag in dem fall nur wenige betreffen aber kann dennoch ärgerlich sein. Und sei es nur für den zweitpc der für ein paar Klassiker läuft. Was währe denn wenn Steam irrgendwann sagt ach jetzt muss man ne Steambox haben um es nutzen zu können. Klar ist das im moment schwer vorzustellen aber sie hätten eben die möglichkeit.


----------



## Enisra (29. September 2014)

Artes schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Grund warum Steam und ähnliche Protale gefährlich sind.



hast du überhaupt verstanden um was es da geht? Das glaube ich nicht Tim 
Außerdem, wieso einen Uralt PC noch betreiben wenn ich auch einfacher eine VM betreiben kann?


----------



## Sanador (29. September 2014)

Also im Online-Modus Steam noch mit einem ca 10 Jahre alten PC zu nutzen ist seit der XP-Support Einstellung sowieso nicht mehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was?
> über steam bezogene spiele sollen ohne steam laufen?
> das wär mir aber komplett neu.
> nenn mal ein beispiel.
> ...



Doch, die gibt es: List of DRM-free games - SteamWiki

Meistens muss man z.B. im Spielordner nur die exe starten oder ähnliches.
Ein Skyrim ging am Anfang auch ohne Steam, leider hatten sie das dann wieder weggepatcht.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...zu denen man von seinem rechner keinen zugang mehr hat (sofern es sich -siehe doomkeepers beitrag- nicht lediglich um einen bug handelt).



Siehe Gamestar hat es eigentlich ja auch schon in seiner News klargestellt



> Für die betroffenen Spieler ist die aktuelle Situation also sehr ärgerlich, was sich auch in entsprechenden Beiträgen im Steam-Supportforum  äußert. Ganz neu ist dieses Problem aber nicht, denn bereits im Mai  2014 hatte ein Update für Steam ebenfalls SSE2 vorausgesetzt und für  Beschwerden gesorgt. Nach einigen Wochen hatte Valve den Client dann  wieder angepasst, so dass auch ältere Prozessoren wieder unterstützt  wurden. Es ist anzunehmen, dass dies in diesem Fall ebenfalls passiert,  auch wenn es wohl anscheinend erneut etwas länger dauert. Immerhin hat  Steam Millionen Kunden, so dass die Besitzer älterer Rechner trotz allem  Ärger wohl nur einen kleinen Bruchteil ausmachen.
> Trotzdem dürfte Valve daran interessiert sein, diese Spieler nicht zu  vertreiben und als Kunden zu behalten, denn auch bei den Betroffenen  dürfte irgendwann ein Hardware-Upgrade ihrer Uralt-Systeme dringend  notwendig werden. Vorfälle wie der aktuelle könnten durchaus als kleiner  Hinweis aufgefasst werden.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Doch, die gibt es: List of DRM-free games - SteamWiki
> 
> Meistens muss man z.B. im Spielordner nur die exe starten oder ähnliches.
> Ein Skyrim ging am Anfang auch ohne Steam, leider hatten sie das dann wieder weggepatcht.



tatsächlich. da schau her. danke. 
aber ist dann eine doch eher überschaubare anzahl von titeln, wenn die liste vollständig ist.


----------



## Batze (29. September 2014)

Mich interessiert weniger die Frage ob man heute noch so eine ältere Möhre hat, sondern warum Steam diese Beschränkung auferlegt.


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2014)

Naja eigentlich käme das einer "Enteignung" gleich. Wobei: Man erwirbt ja am Spiel kein Eigentum sondern nur ein Nutzungsrecht. Aber das wird einem entzogen, wenn die vorgeschriebene Plattform um das Spiel zu nutzen nicht mehr mit dem eigenen System kompatibel ist. Ob da so rechtens ist ? Ich weiß nicht.... Eigentlich erwirbt man ja ein zeitlich unbegrenztes Nutzungsrecht an dem Spiel. Was nun durch den Wegfall des Supportes von alter Hardware unterbunden wird.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. September 2014)

Wie oft denn noch.
Es ist nur ein Bug


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Mich interessiert weniger die Frage ob man heute noch so eine ältere Möhre hat, sondern warum Steam diese Beschränkung auferlegt.



Weil Abwärtskompatibilität eben immer auch Arbeit bedeutet. Bestimmte Features sind auf solchen Systemen evtl. nicht nutzbar und es muss ein alternativer Mechanismus mit eingebaut werden.


----------



## Mav99 (29. September 2014)

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach: So lange es auf Steam Spiele gibt die auf alten CPUs ohne SSE2 laufen MUSS auch der Client ohne SSE2 lauffähig sein! 
Es ist inakzeptabel das man seine legal erworbenen Spiele wegen eines aufgezwungenen, unnützen Clients nicht mehr nutzen kann. Umso mehr wenn das bisher auch funktioniert hat. 

Wenn neue Versionen des Clients aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen SSE2 benötigen, dann muss Steam halt notfalls einen zweiten, alten "Legacy" Client für entsprechende Nutzer zur Verfügung stellen. Und das auch wenn es wirklich nur noch wenige Nutzer sind. Die werden sicher damit leben können, das dieser Client dann nicht alle neuen Features bietet solange sie ihre gekauften Spiele auch weiterhin auf der bisher ausreichenden Hardware nutzen können. 

Das Argument das irgendwann auch mal Schluss mit der Unterstützung uralter Hardware sein muss darf hier nicht gelten.
Sollte das kein Bug sein und nicht behoben werden hoffe ich sehr das betroffene User das auf dem Rechtsweg durchsetzen.


----------



## KiIlBiIl (29. September 2014)

Naja, wenn Blizzard seine Server abschaltet kann man auch kein WoW mehr spielen! Jedenfalls nicht in dem Stil wie sonst! Ich sehe schon die Sammelklagen auf Blizzard zukommen wenn ~3 Mill. Spieler Ihr "Nutzungsrecht" an World of Warcraft einklagen wollen!


----------



## Gemar (29. September 2014)

Etwas mehr Recherche wäre nett gewesen.
Auf der Steam Survey kann man sehen, dass 99.97% der unter Steam genutzten Prozessoren SSE2 unterstützen.
Ab einem Athlon 64 wird SSE2 schon unterstützt.
Bei 50 Mio Accounts wären das also ca. 15.000 Accounts. Das ist gar nichts und wird Valve auch nicht weh tun. Jeder der einen Steam Account zustimmt, muß mit so etwas rechnen und mehr.

Wer alte Spiele mit einem alten Rechner spielen möchte ist mit GOG sowieso besser beraten.


----------



## smutjesmooth (29. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Mich interessiert weniger die Frage ob man heute noch so eine ältere Möhre hat, sondern warum Steam diese Beschränkung auferlegt.


Ich schätze mal Steam will Geld verdienen und hat gemerkt das sie an den 3 Pentium III Usern nix wirklich verdienen.Geld regiert die Welt.


----------



## Batze (29. September 2014)

KiIlBiIl schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Blizzard seine Server abschaltet kann man auch kein WoW mehr spielen! Jedenfalls nicht in dem Stil wie sonst! Ich sehe schon die Sammelklagen auf Blizzard zukommen wenn ~3 Mill. Spieler Ihr "Nutzungsrecht" an World of Warcraft einklagen wollen!



Das ist da ein wenig was anderes. Das ein MMO irgend wann mal abgeschaltet wird, sollte jedem einleuchten. Ich glaube das steht sogar in den AGBs drin.
Aber hier ist es doch so, das ich bei einem SOLO Game von Steam *gezwungen* werde dieses auf deren Plattform zu schalten., obwohl dieses vom spielen her eben nicht nötig ist.
Denn zum reinen spielen braucht niemand Steam, vollkommen überflüssig. Steam ist eine reine Verkaufsplattform mit integrierten Kopierschutz. So etwas kann man nicht mit MMO Server vergleichen.
Also muss Steam auch dafür sorgen das ich es so lange spielen kann wie ich will, oder muss den Steam zwang rausnehmen für solche Spiele.
Steam kann mir nicht vorschreiben mit welchem Rechner ich auf Spiele zugreifen will, wenn diese auf besagtem Rechner noch laufen. Basta.
Games die ich im Markt kaufe kann ich ja auch so lange spielen wie ich will, da habe ich ja auch lebenslanges Nutzungs Recht, auch wenn diese Games 20 Jahre alt sind und auch auf so einer alten Möhre bei mir zu Hause laufen.

Und wegen Blizzard, da kann ich selbst Diablo 2 noch Online zocken, auf Blizzard Servern, und das nach 15 Jahren noch, auf einer noch viel älteren Möhre.


----------



## Dominicus1165 (30. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Das ist da ein wenig was anderes. Das ein MMO irgend wann mal abgeschaltet wird, sollte jedem einleuchten. Ich glaube das steht sogar in den AGBs drin.
> Aber hier ist es doch so, das ich bei einem SOLO Game von Steam *gezwungen* werde dieses auf deren Plattform zu schalten., obwohl dieses vom spielen her eben nicht nötig ist.
> Denn zum reinen spielen braucht niemand Steam, vollkommen überflüssig. Steam ist eine reine Verkaufsplattform mit integrierten Kopierschutz. So etwas kann man nicht mit MMO Server vergleichen.
> Also muss Steam auch dafür sorgen das ich es so lange spielen kann wie ich will, oder muss den Steam zwang rausnehmen für solche Spiele.
> ...




Wo ist das Nutzungsrecht eingeschränkt? Du hättest die Möglichkeit, dass es funktioniert. Nur weil die Straße kaputt ist, funktioniert das Auto plötzlich nicht mehr. Also Straße reparieren (neuer PC) und das Auto erfüllt wieder seinen Zweck. Steam stellt lediglich das Auto zur Verfügung. Wenn du dich nicht um die Straße kümmerst, dann ist das dein Bier und nicht das von Steam.

Außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die AGBs entsprechend formuliert sind. Hab sie zwar nicht wirklich gelesen (nur teilweise), aber bestimmt ist da sogar der Fall von abgeschalteten Servern geregelt und der Entfall der Möglichkeit, alle gekauften Spiele zu spielen.


----------



## Batze (30. September 2014)

Dominicus1165 schrieb:


> Steam stellt lediglich das Auto zur Verfügung. Wenn du dich nicht um die Straße kümmerst, dann ist das dein Bier und nicht das von Steam.
> 
> .



Falsch. Genau umgekehrt ist es.
Steam stellt gar nichts für MICH zur Verfügung sondern zwingt mich dazu seine Straße zu benutzen, also muss Steam auch dafür sorgen das diese befahrbar ist.
Man sollte doch endlich mal begreifen das man auf Steam seine Spiele nicht freiwillig registriert, sondern das Steam eine DRM Zwangs Maßnahme ist.


----------



## IronShio (30. September 2014)

lächerlich wie man sich darüber aufregen kann..... 13 jahre alter cpu... denkt mal nach - das ist nen jahrhundert was rechner angeht. der erste gameboy hat auch kein support mehr   bleibt mal realistisch.


----------



## IronShio (30. September 2014)

das is so lächerlich...  der vergleich sieht wohl eher so aus, das  versucht wird mit ner pferdekutsche auf der autobahn zu fahren...  wer nicht 60 fahren kann, hat da nix zu suchen. selbst smartphones haben mehr rechenleistung... oh jee sich darüber zu beschweren ist auf so viel arten dumm...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. September 2014)

Ich kann verstehen, wenn man sich darüber ärgert. Aber grundsätzlich muss man schon sagen, dass es Prozessoren betrifft, die jetzt dann grob 15 Jahre alt sind, oder gar älter. Der Prozentsatz an Spielern, die noch auf so einer alten kiste spielen und dann auch noch steam nutzen, dass erst erschienen ist, als diese cpus längst veraltet waren dürfte extrem gering sein. 
Indes: um das Jahr 2000 hat man die spiele noch auf CD gekauft, digitalen vertrieb gab es nicht. Das heißt derjenige hat die games wohl eh auf CD und nicht nur auf dem steam account. Die tatsächlich betroffenen dürften weniger sein als die hier im thread errechneten 15.000. 
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich auch finde, dass man sich nach 15 Jahren auch einen neuen PC kaufen kann, und sei es ein günstiger.


----------



## Enisra (30. September 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich auch finde, dass man sich nach 15 Jahren auch einen neuen PC kaufen kann, und sei es ein günstiger.



nja, und mal ehrlich, selbst ein Uralter Rechner der 8 Jahre alt ist, ist dennoch 7 Jahre Fortschrittlicher und bekommt man warscheinlich schon von manchen geschenkt oder für ein Appel und nen Ei


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen, wenn man sich darüber ärgert.



ist vielleicht ungewöhnlich, dass gerade ich das sage, aber lest doch bitte, was doomkeeper geschrieben hat: *ES HANDELT(E) SICH LEDIGLICH UM EINEN BUG!!!*



> Aber grundsätzlich muss man schon sagen, dass es Prozessoren betrifft, die jetzt dann grob 15 Jahre alt sind, oder gar älter.



cpus auf k7-basis wurden bis (mindestens) 2005 gebaut.


----------



## Batze (30. September 2014)

Natürlich hat keiner mehr so eine alte Möhre.

Ist mir auch Wumpe, in diesem Sinne.
Aber ich lasse mir von niemanden, der mich so gängelt auch noch vorschreiben mit welchem Rechner ich was mache oder spiele.
Wenn sie schon solche alten Gurken im Portfolio haben, sollen sie diese rausnehmen oder DRM Drei machen, fertig.
Da geht es rein ums Prinzip.


----------



## Worrel (30. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Natürlich hat keiner mehr so eine alte Möhre.


0,03 % sind zwar nicht viele, aber immerhin mehr als "keiner".

btw: 0,01% der Steam User nutzen eine Desktop Auflösung von 640 x 480 ...


----------



## Mav99 (30. September 2014)

IronShio schrieb:


> lächerlich wie man sich darüber aufregen kann..... 13 jahre alter cpu... denkt mal nach - das ist nen jahrhundert was rechner angeht. der erste gameboy hat auch kein support mehr   bleibt mal realistisch.



Für den Gameboy gibt es keinen Support mehr und auch keine neuen Spiele. Solange der Gameboy funktioniert kann ich aber alle alten Spiele darauf spielen. Ich habe übrigens noch einen original Gameboy und einen Gameboy Color, beide funktionieren bis heute und alle Spiele laufen darauf auch nach wie vor... 



IronShio schrieb:


> das is so lächerlich...  der vergleich sieht wohl eher so aus, das  versucht wird mit ner pferdekutsche auf der autobahn zu fahren...  wer nicht 60 fahren kann, hat da nix zu suchen. selbst smartphones haben mehr rechenleistung... oh jee sich darüber zu beschweren ist auf so viel arten dumm...



Noch dümmer ist es nicht zu verstehen, worum es eigentlich geht... 

Jeder Entwickler darf bei einem neuen Programm entscheiden alte Hardware nicht mehr zu unterstützen. Viele neue Spiele laufen z.B. nur noch mit 64-Bit Betriebssystem und das ist gut so. Aber Steam darf das nicht, denn Steam ist ein Programm, das man nutzen  MUSS um die eigentlich gekaufte Software nutzen zu können.

Wie ich schon schrieb, solange Steam Spiele im Angebot hat, die auf alten Rechnern ohne SSE2 laufen MUSS auch Steam auf dieser Hardware laufen. Es reicht auch nicht jetzt die Systemvoraussetzungen dieser Spiele entsprechend nach oben zu korrigieren solange es Kunden gibt denen sie mit den bisherigen Voraussetzungen verkauft wurden. Selbst wenn sie sich in den Nutzungsbedingungen entsprechende Rechte eingeräumt haben dürften diese Klauseln anfechtbar sein, denn das käme einer Enteignung gleich. 

Sollte SSE2 aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen für die aktuelle Steam-Version erforderlich sein, kann Steam alternativ natürlich auch gerne eine zweite, abgespeckte Version ohne SSE2 bereitstellen. Bisher lief es ja auch ohne. Oder sie können eine Software anbieten die entsprechende Spiele ohne Steam lauffähig macht. 
Es ist aber in jedem Fall absolut inakzeptabel das eine aufgezwungene, an sich für das Spiel nutzlose Software, höhere Hardwareanforderungen hat als die daran gebundenen Programme und damit die Nutzung dieser gekauften Programme auf dafür geeigneter Hardware unmöglich macht. 

Genauso inakzeptabel ist es das Steam dieser "Fehler" schon zum zweiten mal unterlaufen ist und betroffene User - so wenig das auch sein mögen - einen längeren Zeitraum ihre gekaufte Software nicht wie gewünscht nutzen können oder konnten. Eine Entschuldigung wäre das mindeste, eine kleine Entschädigung für die betroffenen User wäre besser.

Steam ist, um bei dem Vergleich zu bleiben, halt keine Autobahn sondern eine einfache, für Pferdekutschen wie Sportwagen gleichermaßen geeignete Dorfstraße, die gerade ohne Notwendigkeit - irrtümlich, vorübergehend? - für Pferdekutschen gesperrt wurde...


----------



## CrossfireAction (30. September 2014)

Du musst aber auch Valve verstehen, die nicht auf ewig auch noch für älteste Hardware garantieren sollen, dass die Spiele und ihr Steamportal darauf perfekt funktionieren sollen. Irgendwo muss man halt mal als Hersteller eine Grenze ziehen um die Kosten für die Pflege einer plattform im Zaum zu halten. 
Leute, die meinen nie ihre PCs upgraden zu müssen muss man auch manchmal etwas zu ihrem Glück zwingen lol. Rechner die schon deutlich stärkler sind also solch alte Möhren gibt es für rund 100 eur denke ich, das sollten sich solche Leute dann auch mal leisten können


----------



## Konstantin1995 (30. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> tatsächlich. da schau her. danke.
> aber ist dann eine doch eher überschaubare anzahn von titeln, wenn die liste vollständig ist.


Ich war auch überrascht, als ich vor kurzem bemerkte, dass sich _Hitman _ohne Steam starten lässt. Die Liste scheint allerdings nicht vollständig zu sein, denn _Hitman _steht beispielsweise nicht drauf.


----------



## Chemenu (30. September 2014)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber das ist doch ein Fehler der relativ schnell passiert. Es muss ja explizit beim Kompilieren die Nutzung der SSE2 Befehle deaktiviert werden.
Sowohl im Intel als auch im GCC Compiler ist SSE2 per default aktiviert (zumindest für IA-32 / x86-64 Archtiketuren). Kann doch mal passieren dass z.B. ein neuer Mitarbeiter daran nicht denkt...


----------



## USA911 (30. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich ist es ja sogar ein super Service gewesen, dass Steam auf so ollen Maschinen überhaupt noch lief. Solche PCs laufen vermutlich mit nem Windows älter als Win XP, maximal könnten sie gerade noch so für XP kompatibel sein - . Können so alte PCs überhaupt eine Art von Internetzugang nutzen, die heutzutage noch nutzbar ist? ^^



Nicht wirklich, hatte damals noch ein 33 (dank turbo Taste 66) Mhz rechner, darauf lief Win 98 einwandfrei.  Ok, den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich tierisch aufgebläht, aber es funktionierte.


Die  Frage ist ganz klar: Kann der betroffene Nutzer weiterhin seine  erworbene Spiele betreiben oder nicht. Denn die Nutzungslizenz der  Spiele sagen ja nicht aus, das man aufrüsten muß um weiter die  Nutzungslizenz zuhaben. Ebenfalls enthalten die Lizenzen ja kein Passus  der Aussagt, das die Lizenz zeitlich begrenzt ist. Ich darf ja auch  meinen Oldtimer privat auf privat gelände nutzen, wenn der Tüv der  Meinung ist, das die Technik nicht mehr zeitgemäß oder sicher genug ist  und mir die nutzung in der Öffentlichkeit verbietet.

Es sollte  zumindest möglich sein, das die Nutzer auch die Spiele spielen können,  die zu dem Rechner passten und damals erworben wurden, wenn nicht sehe  ich da Probleme, denn schließlich brauchen die alten Spiele auch nicht  die technik von heute um zulaufen.


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, hatte damals noch ein 33 (dank turbo Taste 66) Mhz rechner, darauf lief Win 98 einwandfrei.  Ok, den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich tierisch aufgebläht, aber es funktionierte.



Respekt für die Geduld und Meditationsfähigkeit eines Jedi.
486DX2/66, 8 MB RAM - Win95 = 5-10 Minuten Bootzeit


----------



## McDrake (30. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Respekt für die Geduld und Meditationsfähigkeit eines Jedi.
> 486DX2/66, 8 MB RAM - Win95 = 5-10 Minuten Bootzeit



Ich weiss gar nicht, wie lange mein PC zur Zeit hat zum starten.
Denn bei mir siehts an meinen freien Tagen (also jene, an denen ich am PC bin so aus):
Aufstehen, PC anschalten, duschen, Kaffee machen.

Kann sein, dass mein PC innerhalb von 20 Sekunden gestartet ist... kann aber auch sein, dass der 10 Minuten braucht.


----------



## USA911 (30. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Respekt für die Geduld und Meditationsfähigkeit eines Jedi.
> 486DX2/66, 8 MB RAM - Win95 = 5-10 Minuten Bootzeit



Wenn er nicht dabei abschmiert, was ab und an pasierte.


----------



## Worrel (30. September 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, hatte damals noch ein 33 (dank turbo Taste 66) Mhz rechner, darauf lief Win 98 einwandfrei.


Ganz so langsam sind die dann aber doch nicht. Es geht um die SSE2 Unterstützung, die bei Intel mit dem *Pentium 4* und bei AMD mit dem *Athlon 64 * eingeführt wurde. 
Die letzte Prozessorgeneration davor (also ohne SSE2) läuft daher mit* 450 *MHz bis *1400 *MHz (Intel Pentium 3) bzw. *1333 *MHz bis *2333 *MHz (AMD Athlon XP).

Die 66 MHz Schwelle wurde wesentlich früher (Anfang der 90er) mit dem Pentium 1 und dem Am5x86 durchbrochen, knapp ein Jahrzehnt früher.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. September 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Die  Frage ist ganz klar: Kann der betroffene Nutzer weiterhin seine  erworbene Spiele betreiben oder nicht. Denn die Nutzungslizenz der  Spiele sagen ja nicht aus, das man aufrüsten muß um weiter die  Nutzungslizenz zuhaben.



Es geht hier aber um die Nutzung der Steam-Software und da steht in der Lizenz sinngemäß drin: _Wir dürfen alles, du kannst uns nichts, du kleiner Wurm_. Dass deine rechtmäßig erworbenen Spiele nicht mehr funktionieren, wenn du nicht auf deinen Steam-Account zugreifen kannst, ist zumindest nach Meinung einiger deutscher Richter völlig in Ordnung so...


----------



## Gemar (30. September 2014)

Schade, dass Valve hier nicht ausreichend kommuniziert. Das einzige was bekannt ist, dass Linux SSE2 für Steam benötigt.

Seltsam ist auch, eine Updatenotiz vom Mai:
- Improved compatibility with old CPUs that do not support SSE2 (Windows only)


----------



## Worrel (30. September 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Die  Frage ist ganz klar: Kann der betroffene Nutzer weiterhin seine  erworbene Spiele betreiben oder nicht. Denn die Nutzungslizenz der  Spiele sagen ja nicht aus, das man aufrüsten muß um weiter die  Nutzungslizenz zuhaben. Ebenfalls enthalten die Lizenzen ja kein Passus  der Aussagt, das die Lizenz zeitlich begrenzt ist.


Du hast weiterhin das Nutzungsrecht an der Software. Eine zeitliche Begrenzung liegt daher nicht vor.


----------



## MichaelBonke (30. September 2014)

Die Meldung hat ein Update erhalten.


----------



## matrixfehler (30. September 2014)

Und wenn schon...
Wer spielt denn noch mit alten Gurken...?!


----------



## Schalkmund (30. September 2014)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Und wenn schon...
> Wer spielt denn noch mit alten Gurken...?!


Menschen.


----------



## Batze (30. September 2014)

Ninjai71 schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch Valve verstehen, die nicht auf ewig auch noch für älteste Hardware garantieren sollen, dass die Spiele und ihr Steamportal darauf perfekt funktionieren sollen. Irgendwo muss man halt mal als Hersteller eine Grenze ziehen um die Kosten für die Pflege einer plattform im Zaum zu halten.



Warum muss ich Valve verstehen?
Noch mal ganz von vorne. Im eigentlichen interessiert es einen Scheiß Dreck was die machen. Weil nochmal, Valve/Steam zum spielen meiner Spiele ist so nötig wie ein Kropf. Es ist Zwangs DRM. Valve hat mit meinem Spiel nicht das geringste zu tun, wenn es nicht gerade ihre eigenen 3-5 Spiele sind.
Wenn Valve/Steam seine Verkaufs Plattform modernisieren will, um noch mehr Kohle zu machen, ist das eine Sache, hat aber rein gar nichts mit meinen Spielen zu tun.
Wenn Spiele die sie anbieten, im Verkauf, nicht mehr funktionieren mit ihrem Zwangs Tool, dann müssen sie diese eben raus nehmen oder DRM Frei machen.
Ob ich da nun einen Uralt Rechner habe oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Solange sie mir dieses aufbürgen müssen sie auch dafür sorgen das es läuft, solange die Spiele mit diesem Rechner auch laufen.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (30. September 2014)

Man kann einwerfen das Valve von dir garnichts will.
 Du willst ein Spiel aus Valves Angebot nutzen. 
Dann hast Du dich auch nach Valves Hausregeln zu richten. 
Und wenn Valve beschliesst das du in deiner Jogginghose nicht mehr hereinkommen darfst, dann zieh dir eben einen Anzug an.

An der Hardware verdient Valve im übrigen nichts. Daher fällt dein "Argument" schon mal weg.
Um es etwas zu präzisieren, Valve stellt mit Steam eine Plattform bereit die die Spiele aktuell hält, Foren und sonstige Features bietet, PC übergreifend die Daten syncronisieren kann und eine Menge weiterer Services. 
Für den Zugang zu dieser Plattform bist alleine DU verantwortlich. Auch wenn es nach 15 Jahren ein Hardwarewechsel bedeutet. 
So einfach ist das.


----------



## MisterBlonde (30. September 2014)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Und wenn schon...
> Wer spielt denn noch mit alten Gurken...?!



Personen, die gerne mit alten Computern spielen. Ich weiß nicht, wie alt du bist, aber vielleicht lernst du irgendwann noch, was Nostalgie ist. Von sich auf andere Leute schließen, Marke: "Wer braucht das schon?" lässt einen nur noch engstirniger aussehen.


----------



## AC3 (30. September 2014)

> was?
> über steam bezogene spiele sollen ohne steam laufen?
> das wär mir aber komplett neu.
> nenn mal ein beispiel.



Frei aus meiner Liste heraus... zum Beispiel GTA IV hat kein Steam DRM.
Startet auch ohne Steam obwohl man es bei Steam erworben bzw. geladen hat.


----------



## MichaelG (30. September 2014)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Man kann einwerfen das Valve von dir garnichts will.
> Du willst ein Spiel aus Valves Angebot nutzen.
> Dann hast Du dich auch nach Valves Hausregeln zu richten.
> Und wenn Valve beschliesst das du in deiner Jogginghose nicht mehr hereinkommen darfst, dann zieh dir eben einen Anzug an.
> ...



Wieso muß ich aufrüsten ?? Wenn mir die Hardware für die alten Spiele genügt ? Daß Steam mit einem mal neuere Hardware verlangt und das bei einem Zwangs-DRM ist vollkommen daneben.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (30. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieso muß ich aufrüsten ?? Wenn mir die Hardware für die alten Spiele genügt ? Daß Steam mit einem mal neuere Hardware verlangt und das bei einem Zwangs-DRM ist vollkommen daneben.


Weil du allein dafür Sorge zu tragen hast das du den Zugang nutzen kannst. Das ist genauso wenig Valves Verantwortung wie der Zustand deiner Internetverbindung. Oder soll Valve nun auch für deinen DSL Anschluss sorgen? 
Valve stellt dir Steam zur Verfügung unter bestimmten Gesichtspunkten. Willst du Steam nutzen, dann ist es dein Problem. Reicht die Hardware nicht mehr, dann upgrade.

Und nein es ist kein Zwangs-DRM. Niemand zwingt dich Spiele auf Steam zu nutzen. Es ist ein Angebot dort Spiele zu nutzen. Wenn man es annimmt, richtet man sich eben auch den ABG entsprechend.


----------



## MisterBlonde (30. September 2014)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Valve stellt dir Steam zur Verfügung unter bestimmten Gesichtspunkten. Willst du Steam nutzen, dann ist es dein Problem. Reicht die Hardware nicht mehr, dann upgrade.



Das ist ja das Problem. Manche wollen Steam ja gar nicht nutzen, müssen es aber bei bestimmten Spielen trotzdem. Mit eigenem Willen hat das nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## MichaelG (30. September 2014)

Eben. Und Steam ändert ohne Grund auf eigene Veranlassung und ohne Konsultierung der Kunden die Rahmenbedingungen, die es mir nicht ermöglichen, meine alten Spiele zu spielen, was vorher ging. Das ging eindeutig von Steam aus. Das ist als eindeutig die Schuld von Steam. Das hat nichts mit Dritteinfluß wie einem Internetprovider zu tun sondern Steam ändert seinen Klienten und sorgt dadurch dafür, daß einige ihre gekaufte Ware nicht mehr nutzen können. Das ist das gleiche als fahre ich mit meinem Auto zur Inspektion und die Werkstatt sagt anschließend: Dumm gelaufen. Wir haben ihr Steuergerät mit einem Softwareupgrade versehen. Das Auto funktioniert aber nur wieder, wenn sie einen neuen Motor einbauen. Vielleicht etwas überzogen aber im Prinzip das gleiche.


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2014)

och leude, lest doch mal bitte einfach das update...


----------



## MisterBlonde (30. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> och leude, lest doch mal bitte einfach update...



Das ist doch für die entstandene Grundsatzdiskussion unerheblich. Dann wird sich eben nun über ein theoretisches Szenario ausgetauscht. Nur, weil sich der Umstand einer ursprünglichen Nachricht ändert, muss ja die Diskussion nicht abgewürgt werden.


----------



## Mav99 (30. September 2014)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Man kann einwerfen das Valve von dir garnichts will.
> Du willst ein Spiel aus Valves Angebot nutzen.
> Dann hast Du dich auch nach Valves Hausregeln zu richten.
> Und wenn Valve beschliesst das du in deiner Jogginghose nicht mehr hereinkommen darfst, dann zieh dir eben einen Anzug an.



Schon richtig. Aber sie dürfen diese Regeln nicht einfach einseitig NACHTRÄGLICH ändern. 
Oder um bei Deinem Beispiel zu bleiben. Du hast Anzug statt Jogginghose an aber sie werfen Dich trotzdem raus weil Dein Anzug nicht mehr modern genug ist... 

Bei der Linux-Version ist es übrigens vollkommen in Ordnung SSE2 vorauszusetzen, weil es da von Anfang an so war.


----------



## McDrake (1. Oktober 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Das ist doch für die entstandene Grundsatzdiskussion unerheblich. Dann wird sich eben nun über ein theoretisches Szenario ausgetauscht. Nur, weil sich der Umstand einer ursprünglichen Nachricht ändert, muss ja die Diskussion nicht abgewürgt werden.



Dann können wir ja über die THEORETISCHE Annahme Diskutieren, was passiert, wenn dieses Forum offline geht.
Oder was passieren wird, wenn der Mond auf einmal verschwunden ist.
Und was ist mit dem Nikolaus???

Auf der einen Seite hast Du ja recht, mit der Frage: Was wäre wenn.
Auf der anderen muss man sich dann auch fragen, ob es sich lohnt, nen Kopf zu machen über Dinge, die nicht sehr relevant sind.
Bzw in diesem Fall einfach Nichtig.

Aber eben... hat man(n) zu viel Zeit...


----------



## IronShio (1. Oktober 2014)

so dumm wie du den hint vom gameboy wörtlich genommen hast? 


steam muss gar nicht. 
das leben geht richtig ab auf dem dorf  
sowie ich das sehe, biete gerade steam alte spiele für neue hardware an und nicht umgekehrt. es ist eher so das meine alten spiel nicht mehr auf meinem pc laufen usw...   ich hab gar keine lust weiter zu schreiben... is so sinnlos... schreib du doch noch mehr! dadurch wird es nicht richtiger.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Oktober 2014)

Ninjai71 schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch Valve verstehen, die nicht auf ewig auch noch für älteste Hardware garantieren sollen, dass die Spiele und ihr Steamportal darauf perfekt funktionieren sollen. Irgendwo muss man halt mal als Hersteller eine Grenze ziehen um die Kosten für die Pflege einer plattform im Zaum zu halten.
> Leute, die meinen nie ihre PCs upgraden zu müssen muss man auch manchmal etwas zu ihrem Glück zwingen lol. Rechner die schon deutlich stärkler sind also solch alte Möhren gibt es für rund 100 eur denke ich, das sollten sich solche Leute dann auch mal leisten können



Das können sie ja gerne. Einfach das DRM der alten Spiele entfernen. Einfach Steam im Browser ausführbar machen und nicht als einzelnen Client. 

Ich finde es auch ziemlich Arrogant, wie manche hier meinen, soll man sich halt einen neuen Rechner kaufen. Nur, warum? Wenn alle Programme und Spiele die man nutzt auf dem 15 Jahre alten Rechner laufen. Mein alter Athlon mit 1GHz Single Core von vor 15 Jahren reicht meinen Eltern z.B. völlig um im Web zu surfen und Emails zu schauen. Und mit alten 3D Spielen hat der auch keine Probleme, von dem ganzen 2D Indie Zeugs mal abgesehen, dass da problemlos drauf rennt. 

Einfach mal eben die Software zu deaktivieren, und die Leute zu enteignen geht einfach nicht. Ich wette, die Leute die her schreien sind die ersten, die rummeckern und bashen, wenn Microsoft jetzt Windows 7 abschaltet (und damit meine ich Abschalten, sprich wirklich Deaktivieren) mit dem Hinweis, man kann ja Win 8 benutzen, Win 7 ist veraltet.


----------



## Batze (1. Oktober 2014)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Weil du allein dafür Sorge zu tragen hast das du den Zugang nutzen kannst. Das ist genauso wenig Valves Verantwortung wie der Zustand deiner Internetverbindung. Oder soll Valve nun auch für deinen DSL Anschluss sorgen?
> Valve stellt dir Steam zur Verfügung unter bestimmten Gesichtspunkten. Willst du Steam nutzen, dann ist es dein Problem. Reicht die Hardware nicht mehr, dann upgrade.
> 
> Und nein es ist kein Zwangs-DRM. Niemand zwingt dich Spiele auf Steam zu nutzen. Es ist ein Angebot dort Spiele zu nutzen. Wenn man es annimmt, richtet man sich eben auch den ABG entsprechend.



Ich glaube du hast immer noch gar nichts begriffen, leider.

1. Ich will Steam nicht nutzen, von mir aus kann dieser Laden auch zu machen, wenn man es mal übertrieben sagt. Ich MUSS Steam nutzen, egal ob ich Spiele bei Steam, was noch ok wäre, oder auf irgendeiner anderen Plattform kaufe oder im Retail kaufe, ich werde gezwungen meine Spiele bei Steam zu registrieren. Das ist Tatsache.
Beispiel: Wenn ich mir ein Spiel bei Amazon kaufe, dann muss ich mich bei Steam/EA/Ubi oder wo auch immer registrieren um es spielen zu können. Also hat Steam/Valve solange es kein eigenes Steam/Valve Game ist gar nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun. Ich muss aber trozdem mich dort registrieren. So etwas nennt man Zwang. Das ist nicht freiwillig.
2. Doch es ist Zwangs DRM. Noch mal. Ich werde gezwungen Spiele auf Steam (bei EA/UBI ist es das gleiche, will ja nicht das es hier nur um Steam, sondern um das Prinzip geht) zu registrieren, die ich auch gar nicht bei Steam/Valve erworben habe.

Kapiert das doch endlich mal und nimmt eure Steam Fan Scheuklappen ein wenig runter.


----------



## Eberhard (3. Oktober 2014)

>.... wirklich alten Prozessoren scheint inzwischen jedoch weiter abgenommen zu haben und kaum noch nennenswert zu sein.<

Mit diesem "kaum noch nennenswert" setzt man sich aber elegant über die Rechte einer doch mindestens mehrere Hundert umfassenden Nutzergruppe hinweg, die für ihre Spiele in der Steam-Bibliothek Geld bezahlt haben. Ob man denen einfach so den Zugang verweigern könnte? Ich weiß es nicht. Wäre man interessant, das gerichtlich zu klären, um für zukünftige Beschränkungen Rechtssicherheit zu haben.
Schließlich ist das ein zentraler Nachteil von Steam, dass die Zugänglichkeit zu den ehemals "gekauften" Spielen irgendwann aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr gegeben ist. Heute ist es (auf Grund eines Fehlers) der SSE-Befehlssatz, morgen vielleicht etwas anderes.


----------



## Eberhard (3. Oktober 2014)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Oder soll Valve nun auch für deinen DSL Anschluss sorgen?



Was soll denn der Blödsinn? Bitte sachlich bleiben!



EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Weil du allein dafür Sorge zu tragen hast das du den Zugang nutzen kannst. Das ist genauso wenig Valves Verantwortung wie der Zustand deiner Internetverbindung.
> Valve stellt dir Steam zur Verfügung unter bestimmten Gesichtspunkten. Willst du Steam nutzen, dann ist es dein Problem. Reicht die Hardware nicht mehr, dann upgrade.



Ho ho! Nun mal langsam!
Zum Zeitpunkt des Abschlusses (!) des Vertrages zwischen mir und Steam, also dann, wo ich mich entschließe ein Spiel zu kaufen und sowohl Steam Client, als auch gekauftes Spiel zu installieren, muss ich zusehen, dass ich die erforderlichen Voraussetzungen erbringe, um das Angebot von Steam auch nutzen zu können. Steam wiederum muss vor Vertragsbeginn diese Erfordernisse transparent darlegen, um sich nicht an mir einer Täuschung schuldig zu machen. So weit, so gut. Bis dahin hast Du recht mit Deinem evtl. notwendigen Upgrade.
Einmal abgeschlossen und gekauft (denn das Wort im Shop lautet eindeutig "kaufen" und nicht "mieten", muss Steam mir garantieren, dass ich die gekaufte Ware auch nutzen kann, ohne später etwas an meiner Hardware ändern zu müssen. Da ist dann also nix mit "upgrade!".

Außerdem besteht ein eklatanter Unterschied zwischen "habe bei Steam ein Spiel gekauft" und "will Steam nutzen"!
Sehr viele Menschen wollen letzteres nämlich nicht. Sie wollen ein bestimmtes Spiel spielen, was dummerweise eine Aktivierung bei Steam voraus setzt. Das ist dann notwendiges Übel. Danach wollen jene Spieler aber nie wieder etwas von Steam hören und Steam auch nicht "nutzen". Und da zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes/Der Aktivierung die Hardware für das Spiel ausreichte, ist auch nicht einzusehen oder rechtlich verbindlich darzulegen, warum sich das später für eben diesen gkeauften und bezahlten Gegenstand ändern sollte.




EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Und nein es ist kein Zwangs-DRM. Niemand zwingt dich Spiele auf Steam zu nutzen. Es ist ein Angebot dort Spiele zu nutzen.


Da ein gesellschaftlicher Druck existiert, viele Spiele nur noch auf Steam erscheinen und Steam praktisch Monopolstellung hat, könnte man schon von einem zumindest Gesellschaftsdruck sprechen, wenn schon nicht von Zwang. Komplett freiwillig ist das Ganze jedenfalls schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr. Nicht, wenn man Jugendlicher ist und nicht abgehängt werden möchte.Da einfach zu sagen "muss ja keiner" ist sowohl arrogant als auch blauäugig. 



EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Wenn man es annimmt, richtet man sich eben auch den ABG entsprechend.


Schön, schön. Nur dürfen diese AGB dann nicht mehr nachträglich geändert werden! Jedenfalls nicht für bereits getätigte Käufe. Das wirst Du doch wohl einsehen, oder?


----------



## Artes (14. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja über die THEORETISCHE Annahme Diskutieren, was passiert, wenn dieses Forum offline geht.
> Oder was passieren wird, wenn der Mond auf einmal verschwunden ist.
> Und was ist mit dem Nikolaus???
> 
> ...




ähm das Konzept etwas vorher zu durchdenken ist dir aber schon bekannt oder?

Und es ist ja nun nicht sooo abwegig das Valve seine Marktmacht auch nutzen will. Also kann man sich schon die Frage stellen was ist wenn sie die Nutzngsbedinungen nachträglich ändern? Was wenn ein anderes unternehmen Steam kauft? Oder sie Pleite gehen? 

An den Acount sind viele Spiele gebunden die der Verbraucher aber ansich GEKAUFT hat. Und das ist schon sehr bedenklich. Habe ich bei der Bank ein Schließfach können die auch nicht einfach sagen.. oh tut uns leide wir wollen dich aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht mehr und deshalb behalten wir was du bei uns eingeschlossen hast...


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2014)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Zum Zeitpunkt des Abschlusses (!) des Vertrages zwischen mir und Steam, also dann, wo ich mich entschließe ein Spiel zu kaufen und sowohl Steam Client, als auch gekauftes Spiel zu installieren, muss ich zusehen, dass ich die erforderlichen Voraussetzungen erbringe, um das Angebot von Steam auch nutzen zu können. Steam wiederum muss vor Vertragsbeginn diese Erfordernisse transparent darlegen, um sich nicht an mir einer Täuschung schuldig zu machen.
> [und der ganze Rest des Postings]


Vom rechtlichen Standpunkt her hast du damit recht.

Vom praktischen Standpunkt her: Das erste Spiel, welches Steam zwingend voraussetzte, war Counter-Strike 1.6. Dieses läuft schon mit einer noch-kein-SSE2 CPU. Das nächste Spiel war Half-Life 2.
Dessen optimale Systemvoraussetzungen beinhalten eine 3GHz CPU, welch schon  SSE2 unterstützen. Selbst für andere aus heutiger Sicht veraltete Spiele sind oft >2GHz Anforderungen gestellt, so daß eigentlich das einzige Szenario, daß einen das betreffen könnte, folgendes ist:

Man hat ein wirklich altes Spiel (zB CS1.6) oder eins, welches im Nachhinein als Steam Version veröffentlicht wurde und hat einen Rechner nur und ausschliesslich, um dieses eine Spiel zu spielen. Und spielt seit 15 Jahren nur dieses eine Spiel. 
...


----------

